
Verizon sues city to avoid paying 5G fees, says the FCC has its back - tareqak
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/verizon-sues-city-to-avoid-paying-5g-fees-says-the-fcc-has-its-back/
======
bifrost
Cities need to step away from trying to regulate federally regulated entities,
its never a good thing.

